# Please Critique



## fishcommiss (May 21, 2005)

I need some qualified people to critique my workout.  I've recently gotten back into the gym.  I've been at it now for 4 months steady.  I saw great results at first...improvments in looks and strength.  On every set I pushing up a lot of weight.  My last set is 80-90% of my max and I do this on every exercise.  I'm not however, getting stronger.  It's as if I've hit a brick wall.  Please take a look at my workout and tell me where I might be able to do some things different:  

Monday/Chest
Flat Bench
Incline Bench
Decline Bench

Tuesday/Bi's
DB Curls
BB Curls
Preacher Curls
Hammer Curls
Concentration Curls

Wednesday/Shoulders
Military Press
Front DD Raises
Front Plate Raises
Side DD Raises
Upright Rows
Shrugs

Thursday/Tri's
Close-Grip Bench
Lying French Press
Tricep Cable Push downs
Reverse Tricep cable Puch downs
Standing French Press

Friday/Back & Legs
Cable Pull Downs
Close Grip Pull Downs
Cable Rows
Side Lateral Raises
Squats
Leg Extensions
Leg Curls
Calve raises

Saturday & Sunday/Off

NOTE:  I use max lift on all exercises.  In other words, my last set is maximum lift.  All sets are reps of 10, 8, 6, 4.  

Please offer some advise, but keep in mind that this workout has worked great for 4 months, but has me stumped at the moment.  My bench has increased 70 lbs.  Should I be using max lift on bi's and tri's?  Should I be lifting less weight on small muscles such as these and concentrating on more reps.  My goal is strength and bulk for the next two years.  At that conclusion of these two years I'll be shooting for muscle tone.  

My diet is very consistant:
Breakfast
6 Raw Egg Whites
Bowl of whole wheat cereal
8 oz of skim milk

10:00 Drink
Isopure Protein Drink (50g)

Lunch
3 or 4 chicken breast
cottage cheese or rice

3:00 Drink
Isopure Protein Drink (50g)

Dinner
2-3 Chicken Breast or some lean meat (steak, turkey, etc)
A Carb of somekind (usually green veggies and noodles)

Bedtime
6 raw egg whites
8 oz of skim milk

Please help where you can and thanks in advance.  

~F


----------



## ORACLE (May 21, 2005)

Have you been doing this same exact routine in this same exact order for the last 4 months?  Your muscles have gone complacent and probably needs to be "shocked" back into growing.  Do the excersises on different days.  Also rotate the excercises in different orders.  For the Chest day alternate from Barbell to Dumbbell.


----------



## Parker123 (May 21, 2005)

I agree with O, best way to break through a wall is to shake things up a bit with change.  A little rest may help also.  I know when you are in a zone with your training its hard to take a break but It may be needed.


----------



## tee (May 21, 2005)

Sad to say, but O is right. Change up is needed to stimulate muscle growth.


----------



## ORACLE (May 21, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Sad to say, but O is right. Change up is needed to stimulate muscle growth.



Like you even workout...he asked for advice from people with experience....please edit your own post. thank you


----------



## tee (May 21, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Like you even workout...he asked for advice from people with experience....please edit your own post. thank you


LOL, actually, I havent worked out in a couple weeks. I f'd my shoulder up and am giving it rest. Im also lazy and there is a lot better shit to do outside   . Lift a heavy weight for me ya meathead.


----------



## ORACLE (May 21, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> LOL, actually, I havent worked out in a couple weeks. I f'd my shoulder up and am giving it rest. Im also lazy and there is a lot better shit to do outside   . Lift a heavy weight for me ya meathead.



Excuses.....waaaa...i hurt my shoulder....waaaaa....i got sand in my clit....waaaaambulance


----------



## kell11 (May 21, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Excuses.....waaaa...i hurt my shoulder....waaaaa....i got sand in my clit....waaaaambulance


LMAO,funnyman


----------



## ORACLE (May 21, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> LMAO,funnyman



I wasn't joking...that's how tee really sounds the big pussy


----------



## Parker123 (May 21, 2005)

diet and routine looks really well organized, along with the almighty O's changing up the routine idea I would also tweak your food intake a bit.  More live foods (froots and vegtables) and change protien sources.  If all else fails then whack yourself in the head with a hammer.


----------



## kell11 (May 22, 2005)

Fish your questions been pretty much answered.
O was right.shake up your gym routine a little.Reminds smaller muscle groups to GROW.
Diet couldn't be better.If your in competition.I wouldnt/couldnt do it daily.give yourself some veggies man.Somethin',Eggs & chicken arent the only protiens.I remember when I  would eat right _consistently._
Im older now and lack the discipline-too much red meat and cookies now.
_Now_,I cardio more to keep my BF from sliding. still love my dumbells.
But way too busy to get in a _good_ routine.
Looks Good. Im envious. Stick with it. Max lift to failure and GROW.
speakin' of chicken breasts.Im going to go grill some right now!


----------



## kell11 (May 22, 2005)

protien sources. 

speaking of protein sources,Parker your avatar looks just like a bitch named shonda that gave me VD back when I was single. Obviously a poor protien pick...she was an _enthusiastic_ girl. Seeing that pic makes me flinch(and itch)


----------



## Parker123 (May 22, 2005)

Bro you flinch and itch anyway so don't blame it on slutty blonds.


----------



## ORACLE (May 22, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> protien sources.
> 
> speaking of protein sources,Parker your avatar looks just like a bitch named shonda that gave me VD back when I was single. Obviously a poor protien pick...she was an _enthusiastic_ girl. Seeing that pic makes me flinch(and itch)



if that's what you dated before your wife must be hotter.


----------



## fishcommiss (May 22, 2005)

I just got home after a long day of helping a buddy frame his shed.  Anyway, I couldn't wait to see what kind of replys were posted.  Thanks for all of the input.  I will definitely mix it up.  All of you seem to be in agreement about that.  I also need to take a week off.  I was reading some old threads and outdated post on this subject and many members said that a week off would help enormously.  As usuall, all of you continue to be a big help.  Thanks again.  If you have any other suggestions I am always listening.  Adios!


----------

